# Goose on the grill



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

2 easy and tasty grill recipes for goose breasts.

1. Marinate the whole halves of a goose breast in Italian dressing overnight. Remove the breasts and poor the dressing into a tin pie pan. Sear the breast halves over hot coals and put the pie pan on the grill. After you sear the breast, put it in the pie pan to cook in the rest of the dressing (keeps it from drying out). I cook it until the meat thermometer says it is medium rare but everyone else I know won't eat it unless it is well done.

2. Using a Cajun injector, inject as much of the cajun teriyaki sauce into the breast as you can. Sear it over hot coals and then cook it in a pie pan on the grill with some additional teriyaki. I would rate this the number 2 way to eat goose after the appetizer method and this one is much easier.


----------

